# Marine Corps Birthday- November 10



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

* THE UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS*

Two hundred and thirty one years of romping, stomping hellbound death and destruction. The finest fighting machine in the world, as we know it, has ever seen. We were born in a bomb crater. My mother was an M-16 and my father is a devil dog. Each moment that I live is an additional threat upon your life. 

I'm a roughish looking, roving sailor of the sea. I am cocky, self-centered, and over-bearing. I do not know the meaning of fear, for I am fear itself. I am a green amphibious monster made of blood and guts that arouse from the sea and thrives on shit that hit's the fan. My whole purpose in life is to perpetuate death and destruction upon the festering of Anti-Americans throughout the globe where and whenever they may arise. When my time comes I will die a glorious death in the battle field, giving my life for mom, apple pie and the AMERICAN flag.

We stole the eagle from the Air Force, the anchor from the Navy and the rope from the Army and on the seventh day when God said, let there be rest, we over-ran his perimeter and took the globe. And you can bet your ass who has been running the show ever since.

We live like soldiers, talk like sailors, and slap the shit out of both of them.

 Fighter by Day, Lover by Night,
 Drunkard by Choice
 and
 MARINE BY GOD

* "SEMPER FIDELIS MARINES"*


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHERS!!!*


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Semper Fi


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry bout the big blank space.I had a nice pic but it wouldn't go through.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Is it true they made the US Marine Corps so that the US Navy sailors would have somebody to dance with?*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Housingcop...are you tryin to start a war!? lol


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Ahhh found the site. For the pic I was trying to put up.
And ya Housing Cop I danced with Navy personnel.
If you consider their wives Navy personnel when the squids go aflaot they was free picking.

http://www.asdv.org/pnol/pnolpub.cfm?AutoNum=93


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Semper Fi!!!!


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

M[IMG said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/Officer_GlobeAnchor.jpg[/IMG]ongo]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

That is one touching and excellent picture Mongo. Thanks for posting sir.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

From the halls of Montezuma to the deserts of Iraq
We may bleed and die but the Corps has got your back

I read the letters telling of another standing at the Pearly Gate
It makes us sad but I'm quite sure, St Peter is irate

Because, they say, that heaven is a place of peace alas
But just last week an old Jar Head kicked somebody's ass

As you might imagine this caused some great uproar
It's been since the days of Lucifer someone was shown the door

So in the High Courts of the Mighty his fate would be determined
Should we keep the trouble maker or send him to the burnin'

All rise, they heard, High Court is now in session
Our brother, he stood tall, heels together at attention

Defense was loud and long then came cross examination
Is it true Marine you proudly served your God your Corps and Nation

The answers they came quickly as the Sgt. spoke with honor
Two Purple hearts and a Silver star and I'd like to thank my Father

For teaching me to stand for what I believe is right
Even if that means I die, I'll not give up the fight

And so before you ban me from this beautiful Home Base
You should know the one I fought with once used to roam this place

It was Lucifer himself, I don't know who let him in
But I do thank God it happened and I'll explain just why I grin

In the Great Book it is written Satan pays the final price
Who better to get the job done, now please take my advice

If you want this place to stay as peaceful as it's been
Let me stay here and guard it from the Devil and his Den

Case Dismissed was all you could hear, then the gavel came down like thunder
The Mighty judge smiled at the prosecutor and his mighty blunder

Then He walked up to the stand where stood the proud Devil Dog
"Semper Fi" he said, returned his salute, "I'm proud to be your God"


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

Semper Fi, that was a good one, haven't heard it before.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You guys still sew your names on your asses so the squid can call out your name when he, well, you know?

Happy Birthday you nasty legs...


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Usmctrooper- That Was One Motivating Diddy. Semper Fi Ti You And All My Fellow Marines!!!!!!!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Marine Corps Entrance Exam *

Subject: MARINE ENTRANCE EXAM 
Time Limit: 3 WKS 
Name: _____________________________ 
1. What language is spoken in France? 
2. Give a dissertation on the ancient Babylonian Empire with particular reference to architecture, literature, law and social conditions -OR- give the first name of Pierre Trudeau. 
3. Would you ask William Shakespeare to 
___ (a) build a bridge 
___ (b) sail the ocean 
___ (c) lead an army or 
___ (D) WRITE A PLAY!!!! 
4. What religion is the Pope? (check only one) 
___ (a) Jewish 
___ (b) Catholic 
___ (c) Hindu 
___ (d) Polish 
___ (e) Agnostic 
5. Metric conversion. How many feet is 0.0 meters? 
6. What time is it when the big hand is on the 12 and the little hand is on the 5? 
7. How many commandments was Moses given? (approximately) 
8. What are people in America's far north called? 
___ (a) Westerners 
___ (b) Southerners 
___ (c) Northerners 
9. Spell: Bush, Carter, and Clinton 
Bush: ________________ 
Carter: ______________ 
Clinton: _____________ 
10. Six kings of England have been called George, the last one being George the Sixth. Name the previous five: 
11. Where does rain come from? 
___ (a) Macy's 
___ (b) a 7-11 
___ (c) Canada 
___ (d) the sky 
12. Can you explain Einstein's Theory of Relativity? 
___ (a) yes 
___ (b) no 
13. What are coat hangers used for? 
14. The Star Spangled Banner is the National Anthem for what country? 
15. Explain Le Chateliers Principle of Dynamic Equilibrium -OR- spell your name in BLOCK LETTERS. 
16. Where is the basement in a three story building located? 
17. Which part of America produces the most oranges? 
___ (a) New York 
___ (b) Florida 
___ (c) Canada 
___ (d) Wisconsin 
18. Advanced math. If you have three apples, how many apples do you have? 
19. What does NBC (National Broadcasting Corporation) stand for? 
20. The Cornell University tradition for efficiency began when (approximately)? 
___ (a) B.C. 
___ (b) A.D. 
* You must correctly answer three or more questions to qualify * If you are stuck on any questions, you may ask the monitor for help.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Jokes on you never had too take test.

Just gave me rifle and taught me to kill.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Mongo said:


> http://www.asdv.org/pnol/pnolpub.cfm?AutoNum=93


Man that says it all right there..... what a picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday guys........ much respect.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Enjoy the day fellas. Happy Birthday!!:t:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Quotes from Chesty:*
"All right, they're on our left, they're on our right, they're in front of us, they're behind us...they can't get away this time."
"We're surrounded. That simplifies our problem of getting to these people and killing them"
"Remember, you are the 1st Marines! Not all the Communists in Hell can overrun you!"
"Take me to the Brig. I want to see the real Marines."
"Alright you bastards, try and shoot me!" (to Korean forces)
"Where do you put the bayonet?" (upon seeing a flamethrower for the first time)


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*Good Night Chesty Where Ever You Are*


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Semper Fi to all my brothers and sisters. Wish I did something special on the B-day, but I had to work all night.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday to us all. May we be granted gods grace for another 231 years. Thanks to all the Marines serving and keeping our Honor.


----------

